# Petfinder: Look at this cutie!



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14718939


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Joyce,
Darling!!! I think you should get him:wink::wink:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd love to, but I'm afraid DH wuld flip out. I'm also afraid the puppy may shed - not a good thing with allergies in our house. But he is just adorable...........


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a little pumpkin. I don't think shedding would be an issue. My mom has two tzu's and neither one sheds.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

He's adorable!!!!
Gina


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

What a darling puppy. Did you guys read the expected costs down below the pic?? 
It said "Dishonest vet procedures $50-$1,000" 
What do they mean by that???


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I have no idea. That's a weird statement.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it is referring to vaccinations after the puppy ones. If you click on the link under what they think of vaccinations and read it you will see that they agree with the notion that once a pup has had initial shots, all others are unnecessary. That would be my guess.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

muzzle makes me think shih tzu but cute


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am still lusting over Reiley.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14585537

more picts 
http://community.webshots.com/album/574509636gQGxCU

too bad we already have our two.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Renee said:


> What a darling puppy. Did you guys read the expected costs down below the pic??
> It said "Dishonest vet procedures $50-$1,000"
> What do they mean by that???


 Doing things that aren't really needed. Think of those shady car repair things that do extra things to get more $$.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

The puppy has such a cute face! I also looked at Riely. He is a great color and sounds very good. I think he would look cute with Nala....I am trying just to babysit dogs in our area so Nala has company. Our plan is to just have her because she is easy to travel with and my husband is home a lot during the day so she is not lonely. Then our plan is if we both start working more we want to get another dog so she has company. But it seems logical to me that we should get the second dog before we start working more since we have more time now! Doesn't that make sense?


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Annie, Your plan makes perfect semse to me.....lol


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Of course, I meant sense...too early to write!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Annie Clark said:


> The puppy has such a cute face! I also looked at Riely. He is a great color and sounds very good. I think he would look cute with Nala....I am trying just to babysit dogs in our area so Nala has company. Our plan is to just have her because she is easy to travel with and my husband is home a lot during the day so she is not lonely. Then our plan is if we both start working more we want to get another dog so she has company. But it seems logical to me that we should get the second dog before we start working more since we have more time now! Doesn't that make sense?


Annie...where are you located?? Are you close to Riely?? I think he would be a great addition! I'm fairly certain he's Tibetan Terrier by looking at him. He looks SO much like my TT Copper. I'm in love with the TT breed now. Good thing we can't have another dog (my limit is 2!) or I'd have a hard time deciding between the Havanese and TT breed. They both have such wonderful qualities.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Renee, what are the differences you notice between Miley and Copper's personality?


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I can relate to the dishonest vet practices. I love the location of my vet but I am rethinking if I should continue to go there. Murphy's neuter, microchipping and hernia repair was a few dollars less than a thousand. 

He has red discoloration under his eyes from staining. I made an appt for that hoping for some tylan powder and they wanted to test for heartworm as he is one year old. Well he has been taking heartguard since they put him on it so why the need for testing? They put dye in his eyes to make sure the tear ducts were draining, did the heartworm blood work, gave me towlettes (cleansing), an atibiotic cream for his eyes and a year's worth of Heartguard and my bill was $220.00 I think that is outrageous. I love my Murphy and he is worth anything that I have to spend for him but this was a healthy visit what would the cost have been if the poor little guy was ill?


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Missy said:


> Renee, what are the differences you notice between Miley and Copper's personality?


Copper is VERY easygoing, calm, loyal. I love his big paws, and the way he puts them around my neck to hug me when he's on my lap. And he will stare into your eyes like he loves nobody more than you. He's kind of a big dog in a smaller body, so to speak. Miley is more bouncy and high strung. It's kind of hard to explain. Copper has a sense of calmness and gives off a "relaxing energy". Miley, well, she's always looking for something to get into, or tissues to shred. (which by the way, she has taught Copper how to do). She's "hell on wheels". I love them both, as they both contribute different qualities to our family, and they co-exist well together.

I wish we could have a "Miley/Copper" puppy...just one...that's all I need. But alas, they are both fixed. :Cry:


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

murphymoesmamma said:


> I can relate to the dishonest vet practices. I love the location of my vet but I am rethinking if I should continue to go there. Murphy's neuter, microchipping and hernia repair was a few dollars less than a thousand.
> 
> He has red discoloration under his eyes from staining. I made an appt for that hoping for some tylan powder and they wanted to test for heartworm as he is one year old. Well he has been taking heartguard since they put him on it so why the need for testing? They put dye in his eyes to make sure the tear ducts were draining, did the heartworm blood work, gave me towlettes (cleansing), an atibiotic cream for his eyes and a year's worth of Heartguard and my bill was $220.00 I think that is outrageous. I love my Murphy and he is worth anything that I have to spend for him but this was a healthy visit what would the cost have been if the poor little guy was ill?


Yikes Holly...I know what you mean though. You often wonder just what procedures are necessary. BTW, I SWEAR by the Tylan Powder. I only had to give Miley 1/32nd of a teaspoon everyday for 6 weeks, and it did the trick. I got it at my vet, but you can order it online from what I've heard. That was at the beginning of this year (2009) and her eyes are still beautiful and stain free. Everytime I look at her I am so pleased to see beautiful white fur instead of the ugly stains. My theory is that she had some type of infection and the Tylan powder remedied that.


----------

